
Ask HN: Material Design web app in the wild? - owens99
Has anyone come across any web apps (not mobile) that use Material Design principles (ie. non-Google)? Not looking for templates, have seen many of those but they are too generic to take inspiration from. Looking more for a proper use of the design principles than the UI elements, but anything that is well executed would be nice to know about!
======
janesconference
[https://wav.hya.io](https://wav.hya.io)

~~~
owens99
thanks for this.

